# Mexico anybody?



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm in Mexico City right now where my dad works and owns a warehouse. He found a little stray baby a few weeks ago and decided to give her to the foreman to keep her in the warehouse. I am told that she is happy living there, but we recently found out she's pregnant. My dad is going to keep the cat, and have her neutered after she gives birth, but I'm worried about the kittens. My dad might keep one of them and fix it, but I cannot adopt any of them since I already have two kittens in the house. There is no such thing as a humane society in this country, nor any shelters that I know of. Actually, I wouldn't want the kittens to end up in a shelter- rather, I would love them to find a loving family. I asked the vet today, and he didn't tell me anything helpful. I also think the kittens should be with their mother until they are 3 months old, but it is my experience that people are more likely to adopt kittens when they are younger. What do you think I should do?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't have much advice. I lived in Mexico for two years (Near Guadalajara) and rescuing animals in that environment is extremely difficult. Societies attitude towards animals in Mexico is entirely different from the US, which is where I encountered my difficulty. I can understand the reason why, though thats another discussion. 

The way I see it, you have a couple of options, none of them easy.

1) Get her spayed now, before the babies are born, and abort the kittens. Look at it this way, you are sparing them a possible life on the streets. 

2) Let her have the kittens and let them go to new homes when they are young enough to have the "cute baby" factor, but know that when the cuteness wears off, the cat will probably be discarded, and thats if they survive being taken from their mom so early.

3) Let her have the kittens, and let her raise them to an appropriate age, then risk not being able to find homes for them all. In this option, you could start saving money now for the spays/neuters and maybe persuade your dad to keep them all (once fixed) at the warehouse. Hope for a small litter. 

None of those are especially easy to do, sorry I couldn't be more help to you!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

oh want to drive one up to Fort Worth?  If gas wasnt so expensive I would get one but yea ummm at $3.25 a gallon that isnt happening.


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

Well, I've been doing my homework and posted anouncements in every website available that deals with the adoption/selling of cats in Mexico. Hopefully, there will be demand for them as they are free and everything and I have my fingers crossed that we will find a home for them. One of my friends already told me that her uncle is looking to adopt a cat. I don't think she will have more than 3 cats since she's a small cat. Today I'm going to a pet store that has an adoption anouncement service to post and hopefully find them a home that way. I'm thinking the kitties can survive without their mother by 2 month, right? I just feel that people here will be more likely to adopt, as you say, a cute baby.

I don't understnad that, I find all cats cute, regardles of age.


----------

